# This language is read from right to left.



## Ali Smith

Merhaba!

I pointed to something written in Hebrew and said

Bu lisan sağdan sola okunur.

A native speaker told me I should have said _Bu lisan sağdan sola okunuyor._

What is the difference in meaning between the two?

Teşekkür ederim!


----------



## shafaq

1-Bu lisan sağdan sola okunur.= (*All the times*) this language is read from right to left.
Ali Smith sağdan gider= Ali Smith (all the times)goes/walks  from/by right side.

2-Bu lisan sağdan sola okunu*yo*r =(*for this instance*) this language is being read from right to left.
(for this instance) Ali Smith is going/walking from/by right side. 

So, the first one is the correct for your context.


----------



## misi2991

I see no difference. Both convey the same meaning.


----------



## Rallino

The first one is something that would be seen in a written text. The spoken language would favour "okunuyor".


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! Someone told me I should have used dil rather than lisan as nobody ever uses the latter anymore. He said I would be understood if I used it but it would sound weird.


----------



## drowsykush

Ali Smith said:


> Thanks! Someone told me I should have used dil rather than lisan as nobody ever uses the latter anymore. He said I would be understood if I used it but it would sound weird.



Yes, he got that right, it's not such a common word.


----------

